# Brackish water bud



## miketheike (Mar 19, 2012)

I know the name sounds a bit controversial at the first glance but but the location couldnt be better. i live on the texas coast and have recently been looking for hidden plots of land for a new grow this season. 
Its between the job and the home and very convenient to the hours i work considering the best time to take a peek at the plants is when im on my 
way, couldnt be better. 

Plot is a small island built up for a large bridge linking two cities if you will. 75ft by maybe 300 ft. peninsula type formation. there are plenty of green cover, about 12 ft or so with morning to 2-3pm sun. 

I've chosen a 4x8 spot although the clearing is probably 10x10
I have some mid grade i want to try considering this is my FIRST outdoor grow, 15 plants in total. for soil im using 100% organic peat humus with 1' of space between each plant.
pesticide choice is completely organic (chilis, garlic, onion & a drop of dishsoap. only set the plants in the bed a few days ago. 
Nutes will probably be fox farms (both stages).
Any further information on the climate, location, or just tips for these types of conditions would be GREATLY appreciated!
Lastly, figured these plants needed some sort of water source other than rain (week long dry spells are common), im using the good ol self watering glass bulbs as seen on the infomercials.

The only critters on the island are guls, some blackbirds, spiders, and gnats which the pesticide takes care of nicely. herbavores are a negative here...too much salt...so thats positive!!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 19, 2012)

how much foot traffic? You said:"Plot is a small island built up for a large bridge linking two cities if you will. 75ft by maybe 300 ft. peninsula type formation."

Will they be plotted under and out of sight? Your foot traffic to this location will make a visible trail, over time, so that's one of the the biggest problems to overcome... I've tried the bulbs and they're fine for a day or two in bloom but I'd try to make one's with a greater capacity and not shiny as to draw the eyes. 

Simple topping and canopy management may aid in counterdetection...another thing would be local (salt)water saturation getting to your plants. Will you keep them potted?


----------



## miketheike (Mar 19, 2012)

35 feet in or so. Still get confused myself on the particular path and try to move things back into place as i travel. (not makeshift looking). 
I agree about the bulbs and will probably go with the funnels that screw unto 2 liter bottles. i plan on making individual "sections" of flowerbeds for each plant and have them in a circular pattern closest to the edges of the thicket. 
So no salt water gets in ill just have the flowerbed material to seperate the 2 mediums. 
There are a couple of tall weeds that grow in my backyard that are the same lighter color and plan to just surround each pot plant with a coulple of those. i assume they wont mind the salt, im a good distance from the gulf itself.


----------



## ziggyross (Mar 19, 2012)

Sounds like it may be to the Bay City area. I used to live in Bay City and loved it. Could goto to Matagorda bay and get shrimp for $3.00 a pound.


----------



## miketheike (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeap, good good spec trout. texas city too! but im quite a ways from them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 20, 2012)

I would be real concerned about making a 10 x 10 plot--it is SO visible from the air.  If you want to do this, I recommend a lone plant here and there instead of putting them together in a plot in a public place.  If you found this place, others will too.  I consider this quite risky.


----------



## miketheike (Mar 20, 2012)

I Agree, so what i did was space them around this plot, mind you that the foliage overhead would completely cover a mature plant at up to 7 feet if needed. Ive covered every area possible with binoculars and even camped out to check for nite watch or overhead choppers.
The worst time to be there was when i was a kid, and even then pigs didnt come out often. nor did anyone who could speak english heh..


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 20, 2012)

Salt is deadly to a plant. Water high in NaCl will appear to have nute burn and the plants roots will die. Buds will not grow as the phosphorus and potassium will not be absorbed.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 20, 2012)

If they are not visible from overhead and have a foliage cover, how are they going to get enough sun?


----------



## miketheike (Mar 21, 2012)

the foliage does'nt impair the morning to afternoon sun. this foliage is built up like a sea wall. on the open side is a couple miles of lake. The risk of detection from the air is greater than any of my concerns. Ill probably tran them as well to make them look like a part of the brush.

At the earliest, what height could i LST my plant????

As for the salt, its no longer my concern. ive dug. a few feet and havnt hit water yet which the only salt would be absorbed in is the solid material, BUT, im making some individual salt proof beds, if i still see the burn ill simply keep them potted.


----------



## Mamba3164 (Mar 21, 2012)

Why waste your time growing mid grade? your sentance wouldnt change with the quality, only the quality of the smoke would. its a complete waste of time, energy, money and just not worth the risk IMO. be smarter.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 21, 2012)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to The Hemp Goddess again.


mamba has a great point as well do others.... Why waste time on an inferior product??  spending 30-40 bux on some seeds seems like a well worth investment even if you only end up with one plant and an ounce or two at the least.


great thread and i hope you get it worked out. 

I would recommend going in something other than pure peat. A good soil-less mix or even just admenting the peat with dolomite lime, perlite and mushroom compost and worm castings will really help the plants later in life. the peat by itself i would not recommend.


----------



## miketheike (Mar 22, 2012)

I agree completely, BUT, there are a couple factors which come into play.
1 being im not sure of the conditions on this island just yet in full season. 2, ive never grown grade A pot, so i planned on making an indoor setup to learn or "study up" on the cronik:hubba:


----------



## Mamba3164 (Mar 22, 2012)

its the same as growing shitty pot. except you can read about the plants specifics and grow for height, smell, flower time, ect. its a plant and when placed in soil with water you will get bud. just be smart about it.


----------

